# Solved: Putting a Border Around Text In Google Docs?



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Guys,

It seems like something so simple should be easy and direct. Google Help has been no help, and web searches are no help either.

I will often put borders around lists of things to highlight important information. Suppose I have a list that contains the following items or instructions

Organizing a Business Plan: (Where this title is centered and underlined.)

Product
Proposals for Marketing
Marketing Steps
Customer Feedback
Employer Follow-up
Room For Improvement.

These six items are in a list. What I want to do in Google Docs is to take that above list and put a border around it so that the border starts a few spaces above the word "Product." I than want the border to end a few spaces below the last item in the list, "Room For Improvement." How do I do this?

Suggestions so far have said, you have to go under Insert Drawing and use the Draw arrow to create a border. I just want to be able to select the above list, and put a nice black rectangular border around the items in the list. What do I need to do to accomplish this.

The site below says that I have to draw the border:

https://sites.google.com/site/amescsdtech/kwiktips/textboxesingoogledocs

I went to another site that I can't find now that says just make a one-cell table, but that is not the effect I want. Any help would be awesome!

Jack


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Jack1000 said:


> I went to another site that I can't find now that says just make a one-cell table, but that is not the effect I want. Any help would be awesome!
> 
> Jack


I'm not sure exactly what effect you're after, but I would think a one cell table would be the way to go.

When you make the table, set the width of the cell to be appropriate for the text, set the desired width of the border and then center the table.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

throoper said:


> I'm not sure exactly what effect you're after, but I would think a one cell table would be the way to go.
> 
> When you make the table, set the width of the cell to be appropriate for the text, set the desired width of the border and then center the table.


Thank You!

I tried that last night. It works!

Jack


----------

